# Stirling engine plan in Lindsay Publication



## mnay (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone built the Stirling engine from the plans found in this book from Lindsay Publications?
It uses 3" pipe for the displacer cylinder. 

I am interested in building it and wonder if anyone else out their has. I assume that Lindsay has the copyright so I just copied the cover of the book for reference.

Thanks,

Mike Nay 

View attachment Amateur Work.pdf


----------



## shred (Aug 17, 2010)

This one? : http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/popular-mechanics/Amateur-Work-3/A-Hot-Air-Engine.html

Lindsay often reprints out-of-copyright works. The way the laws work, the _Lindsay edition is copyrighted_, but the original source is not, so copies of the original are ok, copies of the Lindsay reprint are not. :-\


----------



## mnay (Aug 18, 2010)

That's the one.

Has anyone built it?

I noticed in the text, that the author said that it didn't matter if the displacer piston had leaks. I'm sure that is not correct from my little experience building stirlings.

Any comments from anyone out there?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mklotz (Aug 18, 2010)

The job of the displacer is to move (displace) gas from one end of the chamber to the other. As such, a minor leak probably isn't that important.

Nevertheless, it's little more than a low mass "lump" with no really critical dimensions. It should be easy to build it leak-free.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 18, 2010)

the full volume is available here:
http://ia331318.us.archive.org/1/items/amateurwork03bostrich/amateurwork03bostrich.pdf
more here (assuming the link works.)
http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=amateur%20work
Tin


----------



## mnay (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the help and comments.

I have wanted to build a stirling type engine that could do some work. This looks like a good one to try. I have made a couple of small ones, model size, with little power. The article claims more power than I think it will generate. I am going to give it a try.

Mike


----------



## Royal Viking (Aug 21, 2010)

I couldn't help but look through some of the other volumes. Some if not most of the articles were were pretty interesting.

I did like the Hot Air Engine article. There's enough info there that I think I am going to give it a try for a first engine project.  ;D


----------



## mnay (Aug 21, 2010)

Let us know how the build goes. I just started a new job so it will take some time for me to get started.


----------



## mnay (Sep 27, 2010)

I am going to attempt to build one of these with a few modifications and based around materials I have available.
I will start a thread in the work in progress section

Mike


----------



## Corvus corax (Sep 28, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> the full volume is available here:
> http://ia331318.us.archive.org/1/items/amateurwork03bostrich/amateurwork03bostrich.pdf
> more here (assuming the link works.)
> http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=amateur%20work
> Tin



Great links thanks!


----------

